# "The walk"



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

How far would a good walk for exercise be for an average Hav? Cooper is 15 mos, close to 12 lbs. We've started walking daily, strictly for exercise and would like to go far enough for that, we're just not sure how far that is.
Beverly


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It varies with the dog. Our house is a mile from the main highway so it's 2 miles there and back. For Posh it's just a warmup. For some others it's all they want to do. I wouldn't walk one a lot until their growth plates close. I'm not sure whether it would cause any problems or not, I'm just using our Razzle as an example. Until her growth plates closed she walked completely differently than she does now at 14 months.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, Posh is just the handomist boy. I love he photo of him strutting his stuff.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tom, did you remove a photo? I see Missy's comment, but no Posh...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I saw posh in one of my gallery hunts


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, thank you, Missy! Between your comment and Tom's edited response, I thought Posh had been posted in his reply and then edited.

I just went through the gallery and found him. I didn't realize Posh had white feet! Cute!

This is Tom & Pam's Posh (linked from the photo gallery): 









With a gait like that, he does look like he could go for quite a while.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Tom, that will give us a good starting point.
Posh is beautiful! What a handsome gait he has too!

Beverly


----------

